

Ask HN: Finding people with common interests made easier - ammoknight

Hello everyone,<p>I had an idea and I wanted to hear what you guys here think about it.<p>Here's how it works:
A user lists interests (hobby, school, city you live, etc.),  then he/she leaves a message to people who have more than one overlapping interest. 
Lets say he's interested in chess and Springfield. When he leaves a message using chess and Springfield, anybody who listed those two on their profile will see the message.<p>So you may think of it as a twitter hashtag, but you would get a push when there's a message written with both #chess AND #springfield.
You can also simply switch the combination of interests to reach out to a totally different crowd, like baseball and springfield.<p>Would you find it useful if there was a service like this?
======
jmhain
This sounds really awesome to me. I'm finishing up my last year in college,
and I've failed to really connect with a single person so something like this
could have made my life so much better. Obviously, though, I'm not a good
representative of the population. It's possible that this service would only
attract me and a half dozen other social rejects.

